# Where on the Internet can a person buy cheap repair tools?



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

know of any? everywhere I've found there prices are higher than if i just went to my local auto store.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

theres a few sellers on ebay that start theyre tools off cheap and they also combine shipping so keep looking for what you need.


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

harbor freight


----------



## Hawkdriver (Jul 30, 2005)

I'll agree with Phil F, Harborfreight has some good deal on tools. 

I recently found a local outlet but they used to be mainly mail-order. Check out www.harborfreight.com and check out the selection and locations. Their tools aren't the best overall, but if you are looking for something relatively cheap, they usually have a pretty good selection. 

I still will buy tools that I expect to keep for a long time from the better known and US made manufacturers.


----------

